# Bell P-39 Airacobra



## Snautzer01 (Dec 13, 2014)

In French service

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 13, 2014)

Great !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2015)

P-39 Airacobra of 601 Squadron at Duxford. 601 Squadron was the only English ever armed fighter P-39 between August 1941 and March 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 11, 2015)

Very nice, building one of these as we speak. What's with the dark outline around the green? Did the British repaint over the American equivalent?

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2015)

It isn't the dark outline around these green spots. It is an effect of spraying and fading of colours after some of time .... Here the same effect on Polish F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you kind sir. Time to ponder my options.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2015)

My pleasure Geo.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2016)

Captured by Germans, seems to have USA type and colour star.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2016)

From North Africa maybe? Didn't know we used them in Europe/Mediterranean Theater. Where did they get it from?


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2016)

Operation TORCH period i think

North Africa: During November 1942, US forces participated in the Torch landings and for this a yellow ring (with varying thickness) was temporarily added to the outside of the roundel to reduce incidents of Americans shooting down unfamiliar British aircraft, which could themselves be distinguished by a yellow outline on their fuselage roundels. The insignia was outlined in yellow for Operation Torch in North Africa, to help gunners distinguish it from the French roundel. It was later removed, except on aircraft that remained in the North African theater.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2016)

good pic.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2016)

Bell P-39F Airacobras at San Diego, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2016)

Pacific


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2016)

like it...


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 21, 2016)

Makin, Gilbert Islands

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 22, 2016)

The Zoot Shooter, 7th Fighter Command






Impatient Virgin, 7th Fighter Command.






Miss Kay and Pat-Riot 7th Fighter Command

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 22, 2016)

..... beautiful aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 22, 2016)

What desert is that?


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> What desert is that?



Pacific I believe.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2016)

Ah!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 24, 2016)

What color is that then?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> What desert is that?



It seems that these pics were taken on Gillbert or Makin Islands in 1944.













Capt. Vick said:


> What color is that then?



A Sand ( Desert Sand ), FS 30279 or FS 30475... it can be called the Corps of Engineers No. 3 Sand too. Also it might have been the Sand 26.

A similar colour like can be seen on the P-40s ...
The pic source: 45th FS, 15th FG P-40N Camouflage/Distemper - General Discussion - LSP Forums

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2016)

However I would say the colour on these P-39s was lighter and less pinkish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2016)

Bell P-39Q Airacobra

_"This aircraft was based at Caroline Island through much of 1943. Because Caroline was a coral speck of land with little foliage the ground crews acquired Army tan paint from the local engineers to give their aircraft better camouflage on the ground. This is slightly different from the Air Force Desert Tan often seen on planes that served in North Africa, I think it is lighter and less pink"_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 24, 2016)

Thankbyoubguys! Excellent information.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2016)

Good series of pics and detail.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 27, 2016)

Burtonwood England 1943, P400 ex RAF 601 Squadron








Snautzer01 said:


> P-39 Airacobra of 601 Squadron at Duxford. 601 Squadron was the only English ever armed fighter P-39 between August 1941 and March 1942.
> 
> View attachment 281747


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 27, 2016)

I am reading the book "Aircobra Advantage" and the author states that no version of the P-40 was as fast as the P-39. Fascinating...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hawai Oahu airfield

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2016)

Mississippi Miss, pilot Dentlinger


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 30, 2016)

Wow! Camo flight suit. Very Vietnam Warish.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2016)

2nd Lt. Grover H. Denlinger, 71st Tactical Reconnaissance Group, KIA 15 Dec 1944.....

Lawrence Journal-World - Google News Archive Search


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2016)

Fighter Plane Gift To Russia by the Union-Endicott public school New York (still exists!)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2016)

Interesting!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## P.Kinville (Dec 20, 2016)

Pokryshkin and his P-39

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice clear shot.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 22, 2016)

30 kills! Impressive if true.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> 30 kills! Impressive if true.



Alexander Pokryshkin - Wikipedia

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 2, 2017)

Great shots


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2017)

42-9377 sent to Italian Co-Belligerent AF


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## daveT (Jan 26, 2017)

Another P-39 in Hawaii at Haliewa Airfield

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Jan 26, 2017)

On my list to obtain a kit of this bird, in 1:48 of course!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> On my list to obtain a kit of this bird, in 1:48 of course!



Built the Hasegawa P-400 and Monogram P-39, both enjoyable


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 3, 2017)

Good to know, might try the P-400 version if it comes with Russian markings? Never built a Russian type yet.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice pics.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2017)

Does anyone remember the scene at the end of the movie "The Thin Red Line" where George Clooney ' s character is taking over the squad? Well if you look in the background you will see a few shark mouthed P-39/P-400. Thought that was a nice touch.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2017)

Do you mean these....?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2017)

Here is another screenshot. Please make a focus on the kite standing on right. I would say the one is something Terry doesn't like rather.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh snap! Never noticed the Terrycat!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2017)

TP-39 Q-5 Airacobra Trainer


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 20, 2017)

Another on my to acquire list! I love the look of P-39...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kai Stemm (Feb 20, 2017)

I love the door on the trainer


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2017)

Notice the Horse symbool: Count Francesco Baracca, an ace pilot in the Italian air force and a World War I hero. Also symbool Ferrari uses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 12, 2017)

35th FS 8th FG New Guinea 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2017)

Great shots.


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 12, 2017)

Great shots! Every time I see that "car" door on the cockpit I think, Let's just go for a Sunday drive in the family Airacobra!


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

Four US Army Air Forces armorers at work loading machine gun ammunition into a Bell P-39 Airacobra (one-half right front view on ground), July 1942; one of the photographs used for a recruiting poster: "26 Jobs For Air Force Men - Aircraft Armorers."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2017)

* XP-39*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2017)

* XP-39*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2017)

*XP-39B*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2017)

*XP-39B*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 12, 2017)

Great shots


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2017)

three Bell fighters in formation, top-to bottom: P39Q, P-63A and P-59A._*To a hot pea-shooter Pilot/Good Luck and Best Wishes/Bob Stanley/Chief Test Pilot/Bell Aircraft Corp*



_

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)

Asisbiz Bell P-39 Airacobra 5AF 8th Fighter Group 36th Fighter Squadron 8FG36FS White I New Guinea 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## P-39 Expert (Jul 12, 2018)

Snautzer01 said:


> Captured by Germans, seems to have USA type and colour star.
> 
> View attachment 343713
> View attachment 343714


This one obviously crashed. The roundel was pre June '43 when the wings were added to the roundel. Africa ring. Nice photos.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2018)

http://edan.si.edu/slideshow/slideshowViewer.htm?eadrefid=NASM.XXXX.0356_ref1226

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 18, 2018)

http://edan.si.edu/slideshow/slideshowViewer.htm?eadrefid=NASM.XXXX.0356_ref1225

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2019)

1943 P-39 Airacobra pilots 35th Fighter Squadron New Guinea-Pacific - 5th AF #6 | eBay
1943 P-39 Airacobra pilots 35th Fighter Squadron New Guinea-Pacific - 5th AF #2 | eBay
1943 P-39 Airacobra pilots 35th Fighter Squadron New Guinea-Pacific - 5th AF #4 | eBay
1943 P-39 Airacobra pilots 35th Fighter Squadron New Guinea-Pacific - 5th AF #12 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2019)

WWII WW2 US U.S. Press Release Photo,39th Pursuit Squadron,A51,AAF,Original,War | eBay
1944 vintage original magazine photo Mechanics Overhaul P-39 on Ascension Island | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2019)

P - 39 P 39 figher airplane world war II fighter plane US army Air Corps Force | eBay

strange markings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2019)

Interesting.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 20, 2019)

*WWII photo- P-39 Airacobra Fighter plane Nose Art- BROWN EYES- New Guinea 44'* | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Csch605 (Mar 8, 2019)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 499148
> View attachment 499147
> 
> Asisbiz Bell P-39 Airacobra 5AF 8th Fighter Group 36th Fighter Squadron 8FG36FS White I New Guinea 1942


Interesting note to this is that P39s were fighting in New Guinea while Corrigedor still stood. Trying to fathom that fact.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 4, 2019)

Vintage 1940's WWII US Army Air Corp P-39 on an Alaskan Airfield Attu and Kiska | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2019)

WW2 AIR FORCE 4th PURSUIT SQUAD COMBAT COMMAND PHOTO MILITARY PLANE PICTURE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2019)

1941 Press Photo Royal Air Force men studying the Airacobra plane in England | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

Original WWII AAF 8x10 Photo SHOT UP P-39 AIRACOBRA FIGHTER TACOMA WA PARADE 77 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 15, 2019)

Original WWII AAF 8x10 Photo SHOT UP P-39 AIRACOBRA FIGHTER TACOMA WA PARADE 76 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 15, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Csch605 (May 25, 2019)

johnbr said:


> View attachment 468589
> View attachment 468590


Amazing clarity, too bad they never did put in supercharges on the mass production models. What could have been ......


----------



## Csch605 (May 25, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Mississippi Miss, pilot Dentlinger
> 
> View attachment 353830


Looks like tha Army was getting its money worth on this plane, killer camo on the pilots uniform must be jungle issue NewGuinea but sand and cactus down under the nose in the background probaly North Africa


----------



## Csch605 (May 25, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Captured by Germans, seems to have USA type and colour star.
> 
> View attachment 343713
> View attachment 343714


Used on Sicily, Italy and North Africa, also Southern France many weeks after June 6th during landings. The Tuskegee Airman had them for Coastal patrols and blewup a destroyer and small vessels and shipping. Also U Boat patrols never heard of any success there. They got P51 D's later on.


----------



## MIflyer (May 25, 2019)

Here are some I got somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2019)




----------



## P-39 Expert (May 26, 2019)

Csch605 said:


> Amazing clarity, too bad they never did put in supercharges on the mass production models. What could have been ......


Didn't really need the turbo, just needed to be about 500# lighter.


----------



## MIflyer (May 26, 2019)

The turbo made it slower, not faster. That's the reason they took it out, not because "meddlesome Air Corps engineers chose to emphasize the P-39's low altitude performance" as at least one publication has printed. The V-1710's single stage supercharger was set up for top performance at 15,000 ft, just like the P-40 and Mustang Mk1.

Peak performance for the single stage supercharged V-1710 in the A-36 was set up for about 5,000 ft - and that was a real ground attack airplane.


----------



## Shortround6 (May 26, 2019)

P-39 Expert said:


> Didn't really need the turbo, just needed to be about 500# lighter.


and install rocket engine.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Husky (May 26, 2019)

P-39/400...to me is a beautiful aircraft

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (May 26, 2019)

Husky said:


> P-39/400...to me is a beautiful aircraft



The WWII Japanese agreed with you wholeheartedly.


----------



## johnbr (May 31, 2019)

Bell P-39 with a canopy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (May 31, 2019)

net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## P-39 Expert (May 31, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Bell P-39 with a canopy.
> View attachment 540001
> View attachment 540002


May be a P-63 as evidenced by the carb air scoop. Great photos.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 5, 2019)

Maintenance shots. Look at all the places they found to stick tools and spare parts.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jun 5, 2019)

Okay students, who knows where/what all this stuff is?


----------



## Csch605 (Jun 6, 2019)

P-39 Expert said:


> Okay students, who knows where/what all this stuff is?


Not sure what but under and to the lower sides of the 37 mm. Behind the gun around the propeller shaft under the pilots seat. Russians put skis on the P39s and landed on frozen lakes bringing food stuffs and then secret documents and hi level mail out of places like Leningrad and partisan pockets behind German lines.
US New Zealand and Australia brought in medical supplies but I bet there were some bortles of scotch and whatnot in there


----------



## MIflyer (Jun 6, 2019)

Those are still shots from a maintenance instruction video but I don't know where to see it. Retromechanix has it, apparently entitled, "Ten Day Supply for Maintenance parts and equipment in Combat Area" but I get a warning if I try to access that site, saying it is not secure.

It is not this one:  But it does have the best bunch of shots of a flying P-39 that I have seen.


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jun 6, 2019)

MIflyer said:


> Maintenance shots. Look at all the places they found to stick tools and spare parts.
> View attachment 540612
> View attachment 540613
> View attachment 540614
> ...


I believe this photo is of the warm air duct from the rudder wells in the cockpit to the 37mm cannon and the two nose .50 caliber guns. These kept the temperature in the gun bay warm to keep the guns from jamming due to freezing. (photo 540618)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2019)

Orig Aug 1944 WWII Snapshot BELL P-39 AIRCOBRA Final Assembly * Southern France | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2019)

1944 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo #11 P-39 Airacobra crash tail# | eBay

strange star

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jul 11, 2019)

Probably came to grief being ferried from Buffalo to Great Falls Montana. Then on to Fairbanks or Anchorage to hand over to the Russians. The strange star was a Russian marking applied at the factory.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2019)

576th AAF Base Unit, 7th Ferrying Service Station. Air Transport Command at Municipal Airport. That surprised me. I did not realize the put on the soviet star so early.Thought they would paint that on the last possible moment.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2019)

1944 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo #25 row of P-39 Airacobra | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

1945 WWII USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo P-39 Airacobra, patch, sign | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

1944 WWII USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo P-39 Airacobras tail 43816 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2019)

1944-5 WWII USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo line Bell P-39 Airacobras | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jul 18, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1944-5 WWII USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo line Bell P-39 Airacobras | eBay
> 
> View attachment 545063


These appear to be a mixture of three and four blade props.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2019)

WWII 1944 USAAF ATC 7th FS Bismark ND Airplane Photo P-39 line & B-25 Mitchell | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2019)

mike furline

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## P-39 Expert (Jul 27, 2019)

johnbr said:


> mike furline
> View attachment 546292
> View attachment 546293


The infamous twin Airacobra. Armament consisted of absoultely nothing. Offensive capability consisted of the occupant of the front cockpit attempting to blind their opponents with mirrors. Failing that, he used hand signals and vulgar gestures to distract them. 60000 were ordered but only three completed after it was discovered that the hand motions in the front cockpit tended to make the plane tumble.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2019)

nasa 
*March 5, 1945) These ice formations on the propeller and fuselage surfaces of a test unit installed in the Icing Research Tunnel at the Aircraft Engine Research Laboratory of the National Advisory Committee for Aeronautics, Cleveland, Ohio, now known as John H. Glenn Research Center at Lewis Field, show what may happen to an airplane in flight under certain atmospheric conditions. Ice degrades the performance of an aircraft in flight and can cause loss of control.*


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 27, 2019)

And here is the other two seat P-39 concept. A night fighter version. Look where they were going to put the radar operator. Barf city, if you ask me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## P-39 Expert (Aug 27, 2019)

johnbr said:


> nasa
> *March 5, 1945) These ice formations on the propeller and fuselage surfaces of a test unit installed in the Icing Research Tunnel at the Aircraft Engine Research Laboratory of the National Advisory Committee for Aeronautics, Cleveland, Ohio, now known as John H. Glenn Research Center at Lewis Field, show what may happen to an airplane in flight under certain atmospheric conditions. Ice degrades the performance of an aircraft in flight and can cause loss of control.*
> 
> View attachment 550229
> View attachment 550235


This was the "short wing" version of the Airacobra. It was said that aileron forces were inadequate.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 11, 2019)

Bell P-39 modified with a 350 gallon belly tank. In September 1942, test pilot Jack Woolams became the first person to fly a fighter aircraft coast to coast over the United States without stopping. There was also additional fuel tanks in the nose section.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 11, 2019)

Bell P-39 - Experimental Supercharger

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## P-39 Expert (Sep 11, 2019)

johnbr said:


> Bell P-39 - Experimental Supercharger
> View attachment 551855



Thank God that didn't make it into production. Barely worse than the XP-39.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2019)

Lieutenant Leder and aircraft are on wing of fighter P-39D Airacobra 8x10 B | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

P-39 Airacobra in New Guinea - 5th Air Force #1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 15, 2019)

Surprised that pilot could squeeze into the cockpit


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Surprised that pilot could squeeze into the cockpit



And scored 2 kills


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2019)

DQ810 Photographie photo vintage snapshot avion aviation | eBay

Notice the Ju88 in french colours in background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

P-39 Airacobra in New Guinea - 5th Air Force #8 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

P-39 Airacobra in New Guinea - 5th Air Force #7 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

P-39 Airacobra in New Guinea - 5th Air Force #5 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

P-39 Airacobra in New Guinea - 5th Air Force #4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

Interesting. The last four photos are also on this site...P-39 Airacobras of the 35th Fighter Squadron


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Imho these are pictures not made by an amateur. If have seen countless pictures but the american amateurs ones are mostly not very good. The professional ones are almost always of very high quality. So perhaps these were made and bundled in sets and sent i.g. newspapers.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

Web site says they belonged to Major James Olin Brewer, pilot of the 35th, donated by his son. Maybe they were press photos and he got copies


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

5th Air Force Bell P-39 Airacobra at Garbutt Field, Australia 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Web site says they belonged to Major James Olin Brewer, pilot of the 35th, donated by his son. Maybe they were press photos and he got copies



Looked like this.

RARE WW2 WWII Photos Press Proof Run Sheets Japan Landscape FULL UNCUT SHEETS | eBay


----------



## P-39 Expert (Sep 18, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 5th Air Force Bell P-39 Airacobra at Garbutt Field, Australia 1943 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 552891


Note the external racks beneath the wings (and fuselage). And it appears that one .30cal MG was removed from each wing right above the wing racks. Unusual. Has the 20mm cannon so it must be a D-1 or P-400.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## warbird51 (Sep 22, 2019)

P-39 Expert said:


> Note the external racks beneath the wings (and fuselage). And it appears that one .30cal MG was removed from each wing right above the wing racks. Unusual. Has the 20mm cannon so it must be a D-1 or P-400.


Must be a D-1. Doesn’t have the 12 stacks of the P-400


----------



## P-39 Expert (Sep 22, 2019)

warbird51 said:


> Must be a D-1. Doesn’t have the 12 stacks of the P-400


Yep.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 22, 2019)

Bell P-39 Airacobra Bell "Airacobra" P-39 Pursuit ∙ U.S. Army Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2019)

THREE BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA FIGHTER PLANES IN FORMATION | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 19, 2019)

1941 Press Photo Royal Air Force men studying the Airacobra plane in England | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2019)

Nice shot.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)

A novel shot


----------



## Dan Fahey (Oct 23, 2019)

Just and observation about the P39.
The central location of the engine was actually brilliant.
Like in modern day super cars..
The issue not solved was the varying CG from the weapons selection in the nose.
Wing Guns limited roll rate though a useful option.

Before WW2 pilot strength was sufficient enough to muscle a fighter through maneuvers.
The central location on the P39 provided a different potentially better agility than front engine fighter.

Yet as all the fighters got faster mechanical tricks were employed to help maneuverability.
When approaching anywhere near 500 mph other things changed and the human body became the limiting factor.
So did every part made on a plane at same time and planes got heavier and faster.

It was interesting during the early air aces that the P39 and cousin P63 did so well against other late model Designs.
Kind of wonder what a souped up P39 would do today with modern upgrades?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)

Top speed of the P-39 wasn't even close to 500mph and it struggled to get close to 400mph


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 24, 2019)

Though it was faster than the P-40, or so I have read.


----------



## Dan Fahey (Oct 24, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Top speed of the P-39 wasn't even close to 500mph and it struggled to get close to 400mph



Well it had to dive and figured it hit that speed quickly like most fighters.
P 39 was fairly sleek had a decent Mach Number for a straight winged fighter.
Toward end of WW2 prop planes were approaching 600 mph. 
Figured our water based carbon forms began to experience its biological limits when you had make a turn.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

Aviation. Avion à identifier. Insigne cigogne. Cocarde. Tirage argentique, silve | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2019)

Org. Photo: P-39 Fighter Plane "221" Parked on Airfield!!! | eBay

strange number BW 164


----------



## P-39 Expert (Dec 14, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: P-39 Fighter Plane "221" Parked on Airfield!!! | eBay
> 
> strange number BW 164
> 
> View attachment 563878


That's one of the P-400s manufactured for Britain impressed into AAF service. Has the 20mm cannon in the nose.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## P-39 Expert (Dec 14, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> 5th Air Force Bell P-39 Airacobra at Garbutt Field, Australia 1943 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 552891


Interesting the inboard .30cal MGs removed and drop tank/bomb racks installed.


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 14, 2019)

It is interesting. Bomb racks might be simpler, they just need a release mechanism. Drop tanks require plumbing, tank selector switches and the plumbing has to connect to the main fuel pump/s. 
Not saying they didn't do do it, just that it would be harder.


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 14, 2019)

"THREE-BELL-P-39-AIRACOBRA-FIGHTER-PLANES-IN-FORMATION"

Those are P-39C's. Note the bulges above the nose and the lack of wing guns. The C had four machine guns ( two .30 cal, two .50 cal) and at least provisions for the cannon in the nose, an arrangement that did not last long; they only built 20. I think all the C's built were modified into D's. The D was over 1000 lb heavier than the C's.

The P-39Q had the option to remove the external .50 cal pods and install bomb racks instead.


----------



## P-39 Expert (Dec 14, 2019)

MIflyer said:


> "THREE-BELL-P-39-AIRACOBRA-FIGHTER-PLANES-IN-FORMATION"
> 
> Those are P-39C's. Note the bulges above the nose and the lack of wing guns. The C had four machine guns ( two .30 cal, two .50 cal) and at least provisions for the cannon in the nose, an arrangement that did not last long; they only built 20. I think all the C's built were modified into D's. The D was over 1000 lb heavier than the C's.
> 
> The P-39Q had the option to remove the external .50 cal pods and install bomb racks instead.


C models were the first 20 of an order for 80. They didn't have self sealing tanks and armor that were included on the remaining 60 planes designated P-39D. The fuel tanks weighed an additional 240# and the armor plate and glass weighed another 240#. Delete the 100# nose armor and those two additions (tanks and armor) would have added an additional 380#. 
7075# P-39C gross weight
+240# self sealing tanks
+140# armor plate/glass
+30# additional 15 rounds of 37mm ammo brings total to 60 rounds
-100# delete twin .30cal MGs in nose to make room for the 15 rounds of 37mm ammo
-300# reduced 50gal gas by self sealing tanks (from 170gal to 120gal)
7055# P-39C with armor plate/glass, self sealing tanks, 37mm cannon with 60 rounds and 2 x .50cal MGs and full 120gal internal fuel. 
Compare performance of the P-39C (now fully equipped) at 7055# with the P-39D at 7500#. 10mph faster and 1000feet/minute better climb.


----------



## MIflyer (Dec 14, 2019)

This is one of the best WWII P-39 shots I have ever seen. Note the the cannon barrel. It must be a P-39D-1, with the 20MM cannon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## MIflyer (Jan 21, 2020)

Some especially nice P-39 shots I found on the Internet. Note the Sun Setter must be a P-39D-1, with a 20MM cannon.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Ivan1GFP (Jan 24, 2020)

P-39 Expert said:


> C models were the first 20 of an order for 80. They didn't have self sealing tanks and armor that were included on the remaining 60 planes designated P-39D. The fuel tanks weighed an additional 240# and the armor plate and glass weighed another 240#. Delete the 100# nose armor and those two additions (tanks and armor) would have added an additional 380#.
> 7075# P-39C gross weight
> +240# self sealing tanks
> +140# armor plate/glass
> ...



Hello P-39 Expert,

In trying to gather some information about the P-39C, I am coming up with some different conclusions.
From what I have been able to find, the Gross Weight of P-39C was 7180 pounds. Maximum Take-Off Weight was 7300 pounds.
There was no provision for external fuel or stores.
The interesting thing about Bell's "Gross Weight" is that they had a tendency not to list full fuel loads there. Full internal fuel loads were considered "Overload". In this case, it seems to fit with the 120 pound difference being explained by 20 Gallons less fuel.

Your addition of 15 rounds of 37 mm ammunition would only bring the total ammunition load to 30 rounds, not 60.
The P-39C only carried 15 rounds and the P-39D only increased that to 30 rounds total.

The big problem comes with the other changes you are proposing.
The changes in fuel load would not affect CG by much, but they are located a couple inches ahead of the empty CG of the aircraft, so it WOULD have some effect.
All the other major deletions are at the nose very far ahead of the CG.
The two .30 cal MG with their ammunition is probably a bit over 100 pounds but about 50 pounds was permanent.
The guns would not have been removed in flight.
The additional 15 rounds of 37 mm ammunition adds back 30 pounds of weight but that was likely to be expended in flight.
The 95 pound gear box armor was there probably as permanent ballast and removing that without something compensating would have been "interesting".
So, although the modified P-39C you are suggesting would certainly be light, it would also be pretty badly out of balance.

The idea that nose armour was permanent ballast is supported by the fact that the weight of this armour was reduced to 70 pounds in some models of Airacobra. I believe armour weights were used to balance the aircraft which explains all the different thicknesses for the same basic pieces of armour plate.

From a flying and handling standpoint, the best piece of armour to delete would be the 29 pound plate behind the oil tank.
The Soviets definitely did that in testing but I am not quite sure if they did that on their operational Airacobra. They also increased the ammunition load for their P-39D up to 270 rounds per gun to push the CG even further forward.

- Ivan.


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jan 24, 2020)

Ivan1GFP said:


> Hello P-39 Expert,
> 
> In trying to gather some information about the P-39C, I am coming up with some different conclusions.
> From what I have been able to find, the Gross Weight of P-39C was 7180 pounds. Maximum Take-Off Weight was 7300 pounds.
> ...


Ivan,

Thanks for the correction on the 60 rounds of 37mm ammo. It was 60 POUNDS for 30 rounds which was the full load for the remaining P-39s. I had 60 on the brain.

I stand by the other changes. No later P-39s had .30s in the nose, only the cannon and two .50s. which I (and the Russians) view as plenty of armament. Their weight was estimated by using the values for .30 MGs and ammo from the pilot manual. Main benefit of losing the two .30s in the nose was doubling the cannon ammunition from 15 rounds to 30 rounds.

Agree with you somewhat on the nose armor being ballast. It was too far away from the pilot to protect him since incoming fire a degree or two off center would pass the armor and hit the pilot compartment. And the propeller reduction gear just behind the armor was not protected on other fighters either inline or radial. Ballast makes sense since Bell had to design the P-39 to take larger (heavier) propellers (three and four bladed) in upcoming models. Bell themselves said the nose armor was no longer needed from a balance standpoint on the M and later models. Problem was they didn't delete the nose armor after they installed the bigger (heavier) propellers.  My solution to restore the center of gravity has always been to move the radio equipment up from the tail cone to right behind the pilot above the engine compartment.

I wouldn't want to remove the armor behind the oil tank since that was a critical area and most other fighters of the day had armor protecting the oil tank. 

My point was that a fully equipped P-39C/D/F would weigh in the neighborhood of 7000-7200# and exhibit the increased performance shown by the tests of the P-39C. Fully equipped meant the 37mm cannon and two .50s nose armament, 120 gallons of fuel in protected tanks and armor protection fore and aft of the pilot and behind the oil tank.

I didn't quite understand your sentence "The guns would not have been removed in flight". All alterations would need to be done on the ground prior to any flight.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello P-39 Expert,

The comment about "the guns would not have been removed in flight" was just that in the P-39C even after the ammunition was expended, there was still about 50 pounds of .30 caliber machine guns in the nose.

Regarding armour for the oil tank: The Russians probably did as much or more experimentation with the P-39 as Americans did.
I came across a report recently about Spin Tests that were done on the P-39Q in various load conditions.
From what I can tell, of the 5 distinct configurations, most kept their wing armament (!) but 4 of 5 test aircraft had the oil tank armour removed.

A comment was made earlier about the weight difference between P-39C and P-39D being about 1000 pounds.
I believe the actual number to be around 400 pounds with a fully loaded P-39C to be 7300 pounds and a fully loaded P-39D to be around 7700 pounds. One could of course get a lot lighter by carrying only partial fuel and ammunition.

Note that the "Empty Weight" in my spreadsheet isn't really an "empty" weight because obviously items such as coolant, gear oil, and other little essentials are not broken out individually.

- Ivan.


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jan 25, 2020)

Ivan1GFP said:


> Hello P-39 Expert,
> 
> The comment about "the guns would not have been removed in flight" was just that in the P-39C even after the ammunition was expended, there was still about 50 pounds of .30 caliber machine guns in the nose.
> 
> ...


If you read five different P-39 weight tables you will get five different weights.


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Jan 25, 2020)

The weights for the P-39Q came from the weight and balance chart in the aircraft manual which would be fairly accurate.
I also have a few pages of weight and balance charts for other models of P-39 but have not entered them into the spreadsheet yet.
So what do you believe is most correct for an operational P-39D? (Without deleted equipment of course.) Keep in mind that some of the numbers listed in that spreadsheet are "official" but not likely to be accurate such as pilot weight at 160 pounds.

The weight for P-400 seems particularly high considering that it is carrying a much lighter 20 mm cannon as compared to the 37 mm cannon, but when one looks at the locations of armour, it starts to make a bit more sense because the P-400 had armour over the oxygen bottles in the nose and other aircraft did not. I am assuming the extra weight is in the "miscellaneous" section because it is not accounted for in the armour section.

As for the P-39C, the word "operational" isn't really appropriate. and many of the aircraft did not even fly with armament when they were first put into service as can be see in the photographs. I don't know for sure that my 7180 and 7300 pounds numbers are correct but they do seem to be in the proper range. They came from the "Detail & Scale" book but you may have better sources.


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jan 25, 2020)

Ivan1GFP said:


> The weights for the P-39Q came from the weight and balance chart in the aircraft manual which would be fairly accurate.
> I also have a few pages of weight and balance charts for other models of P-39 but have not entered them into the spreadsheet yet.
> So what do you believe is most correct for an operational P-39D? (Without deleted equipment of course.) Keep in mind that some of the numbers listed in that spreadsheet are "official" but not likely to be accurate such as pilot weight at 160 pounds.
> 
> ...


My point exactly, most all the references are a little different. I read for years that a P-39D weighed 5462# empty. The load should have been:
160 Pilot
300 37mm w/ammo
267 .50x2 w/ammo
71 Oil
4 Gunsight
8 Oxygen
720 Gas 120gal
130 Armr plate & Glass
1650-1700# total load
5462 Empty weight
7112-7162# Gross weight No nose armor, no .30MGs. Compare with 7710# on your schedule. Would have drastically improved climb and ceiling, and added about 10mph.


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello P-39 Expert,

The big question is what exactly is accounted for in the "Empty Weight". Is it really an empty weight or something more like what was commenting about with fluids and some non-disposable loads already in place? Without knowing what else had to go into the aircraft to make it operational, the "empty weight" may not make sense. That is why I don't believe the empty weight as stated in Detail & Scale for P-39C at 5070 pounds is in the same context as other empty weights in the spreadsheet.
Does your 5462 pounds account for coolant, reduction gear oil, and other minor equipment not itemized or is 5523 pounds which does account for these items a better number?

Either way, the difference is only 61 pounds, so we will leave that for later discussion.



P-39 Expert said:


> 160 Pilot <---- Although this is official, it is not realistic for a pilot + parachute. 200 pounds was the accepted figure for later aircraft.
> 300 37mm w/ammo
> 267 .50x2 w/ammo <---- Should be 300 pounds - 161 pounds for guns, 129 pounds for 400 rounds for the two guns.
> 71 Oil <---- This is about 20 pounds under full oil capacity.
> ...



The armour weight from my spreadsheet was 262.2 pounds.
From adding up all the weights of each piece of armour that was listed for the P-39D, the total was 261.44 pounds.
I figure the differences are rounding because the numbers in the table were listed to 0.01 pounds.
The gear box armour for the P-39D was 96.08 pounds, so without it, that still leaves 165.36 pounds.

The items you want to delete were
wing .30 cal MG - 92.8 pounds
wing .30 ammunition - 260 pounds (Note that this is max ammunition of 1000 rounds per gun instead of "normal" load of 300 rounds per gun.
Gear Box armour - 96.08 pounds

Deducting these weights from the 7710 pound gross weight of P-39D gives 7261 pounds.
Now we didn't agree on the empty weight or the weight of engine oil, so with these differences accounted for, we now get around 7160 pounds which is in pretty good agreement with what you arrived at.
As I commented before, I don't know that my numbers are any better than your numbers. I just trust them more because I know where they came from, so it seems like there really isn't a great deal of argument about weight.

As for aircraft balance, I am still not convinced that moving the radio would be sufficient to offset the removal of the gearbox armour.

- Ivan.


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jan 26, 2020)

Ivan1GFP said:


> Hello P-39 Expert,
> 
> The big question is what exactly is accounted for in the "Empty Weight". Is it really an empty weight or something more like what was commenting about with fluids and some non-disposable loads already in place? Without knowing what else had to go into the aircraft to make it operational, the "empty weight" may not make sense. That is why I don't believe the empty weight as stated in Detail & Scale for P-39C at 5070 pounds is in the same context as other empty weights in the spreadsheet.
> Does your 5462 pounds account for coolant, reduction gear oil, and other minor equipment not itemized or is 5523 pounds which does account for these items a better number?
> ...


Didn't want to bore the internet to death, but regarding the weight of armor there were also a couple of small armor panels in the turnover structure around the rear armor glass that I would have deleted that weighed about 15# each to get to approximately 130# remaining armor. 

Regarding balance after the nose armor was removed, Bell was able to balance P-39s with 37mm or 20mm cannons and their weight difference was 140#.

The 61# difference in P-39D empty weight may have been the communication equipment (radio). May have been included in load instead of empty weight in the early planes. Just a guess.


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Jan 26, 2020)

P-39 Expert said:


> Didn't want to bore the internet to death, but regarding the weight of armor there were also a couple of small armor panels in the turnover structure around the rear armor glass that I would have deleted that weighed about 15# each to get to approximately 130# remaining armor.
> 
> Regarding balance after the nose armor was removed, Bell was able to balance P-39s with 37mm or 20mm cannons and their weight difference was 140#.



Hello P-39 Expert,

The interesting observation to be made here is that the two aircraft (P-400 and P-39D-2) equipped with 20 mm cannon instead of 37 mm cannon both have basic weights that are noticeably higher than those with the 37 mm gun. In the case of the P-400, we already know there was no difference in engine weight BUT there was additional armour at the nose.
One plate was 35 pounds and one was 37 pounds but from the diagram, they look like left and right pairs so that would just about account for the difference in weight for cannons and ammunition.
It can also be noted that the P-39D-1 and P-39D-2 do not list those pieces of armour but then not all aircraft of those models were equipped with a 20 mm cannon.



P-39 Expert said:


> The 61# difference in P-39D empty weight may have been the communication equipment (radio). May have been included in load instead of empty weight in the early planes. Just a guess.



I guess that means that you should include this in your weight listing as well?

- Ivan.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 7, 2020)

Org. Photo: Pilot Posed by Parked P-39 Fighter Planes on Airfield!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

WWII Original P-39 Airacobra Fighter Plane 5th Air Force 71st Tactical Recon Gp | eBay
71st-TRG-110th-TRS-Tadji-New-Guinea

P-39Q-15-BE , 44-2449

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 24, 2020)

WWII Original P-39 Airacobra Fighter Plane 5th Air Force 71st Tactical Recon Gp | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

P-39 airplane rigged for towing on skids in the Aleutian Islands c. 1943. | The Digital Collections of the National WWII Museum : Oral Histories

P-39Q-20-BE

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## P-39 Expert (Oct 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> P-39 airplane rigged for towing on skids in the Aleutian Islands c. 1943. | The Digital Collections of the National WWII Museum : Oral Histories
> 
> P-39Q-20-BE
> 
> View attachment 597078


All it needs is Santa Clause and some reindeer.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 4, 2020)

P-39 Expert said:


> All it needs is Santa Clause and some reindeer.


Baugher says it survived. Museum somewhere. Cant find it but he is almost always right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Csch605 (Oct 4, 2020)

Or would they trash the bent prop and get a new one


----------



## jmcalli2 (Oct 31, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> The Zoot Shooter, 7th Fighter Command
> 
> View attachment 353127
> 
> ...


Never saw P-39s in 'desert pink' before! Cool!


----------



## jmcalli2 (Oct 31, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Org. Photo: P-39 Fighter Plane "221" Parked on Airfield!!! | eBay
> 
> strange number BW 164
> 
> View attachment 563878


Could be a P-400


----------



## jmcalli2 (Oct 31, 2020)

Ivan1GFP said:


> Hello P-39 Expert,
> 
> In trying to gather some information about the P-39C, I am coming up with some different conclusions.
> From what I have been able to find, the Gross Weight of P-39C was 7180 pounds. Maximum Take-Off Weight was 7300 pounds.
> ...


I recently read that a Russian ace who scored 30 in the P-39 had his mechanics perform one important modification: he had them rig the machine gun trigger to fire the 37mm cannon too. He said that the position of the original cannon button made a pilot move the stick to fire it, thus throwing off aim. Maybe that's why US pilots complained the cannon couldn't hit anything?
Interesting.

Alexander Pokryshkin - Wikipedia

Look under "Aircraft Flown By..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Csch605 (Oct 31, 2020)

jmcalli2 said:


> Could be a P-400


Probably the cannon is definitely not a 37mm and it even looks to small with my eyes to be a 20 mm. I have never heard of anyone putting a 50 cal or 30 cal in the nose. But think of all that extra ammo.


----------



## P-39 Expert (Oct 31, 2020)

jmcalli2 said:


> Could be a P-400


Definitely a P-400, 20mm cannon and British serial number under the tail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Oct 31, 2020)

jmcalli2 said:


> I recently read that a Russian ace who scored 30 in the P-39 had his mechanics perform one important modification: he had them rig the machine gun trigger to fire the 37mm cannon too. He said that the position of the original cannon button made a pilot move the stick to fire it, thus throwing off aim. Maybe that's why US pilots complained the cannon couldn't hit anything?
> Interesting.
> 
> Alexander Pokryshkin - Wikipedia
> ...



Hello jmcalli2,

I believe there is a slightly different explanation to this, but I need to look through a manual to confirm.

- Ivan.


----------



## jmcalli2 (Oct 31, 2020)

Csch605 said:


> Probably the cannon is definitely not a 37mm and it even looks to small with my eyes to be a 20 mm. I have never heard of anyone putting a 50 cal or 30 cal in the nose. But think of all that extra ammo.


The barrel is the same shape as the 20mm used in P-400.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> The Zoot Shooter, 7th Fighter Command
> 
> View attachment 353127
> 
> ...



Do you know were these pictures were taken?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Capt. Vick said:


> Do you know were these pictures were taken?


No sorry.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 1, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> P-39 airplane rigged for towing on skids in the Aleutian Islands c. 1943. | The Digital Collections of the National WWII Museum : Oral Histories
> 
> P-39Q-20-BE
> 
> View attachment 597078


Interesting insignia on the wing - was this one that was being ferried to the Soviet Union?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 4, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> P-39 airplane rigged for towing on skids in the Aleutian Islands c. 1943. | The Digital Collections of the National WWII Museum : Oral Histories
> 
> P-39Q-20-BE
> 
> View attachment 597078


Alaska, maybe, but not the Aleutians. Those are trees in the background.
Lend-Lease vis Alaska - Siberia Route.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2021)

Found this on my hd NACA files

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Feb 12, 2021)

Bell TP-39 2 place training aircraft. Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2021)

watch this space wrong entry.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Feb 18, 2021)

Facebook art

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> watch this space wrong entry.





 fubar57


Found one. You can stop watching that space now thank you.







Photo: WWII AAF P-39 Fighter in Flight Southwest Pacific, 1944, 82nd TRS | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 21, 2021)

johnbr said:


> Facebook art
> View attachment 613174



Hmmm...Guadalcanal P-400 as a time machine fighting an A6M wearing 1944-vintage camouflage. Next thing we'll have USS Enterprise flying F-14 against Zeros.


----------



## P-39 Expert (Feb 21, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Hmmm...Guadalcanal P-400 as a time machine fighting an A6M wearing 1944-vintage camouflage. Next thing we'll have USS Enterprise flying F-14 against Zeros.


That's no P-400, has the exit louvre above the "eye" that was P-39L at the earliest and the 37mm cannon.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 21, 2021)

P-39 Expert said:


> That's no P-400, has the exit louvre above the "eye" that was P-39L at the earliest and the 37mm cannon.



Then the camouflage scheme is ENTIRELY incorrect.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## P-39 Expert (Feb 26, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> Then the camouflage scheme is ENTIRELY incorrect.


Actually I believe the brown/green upper surface is from a P-400. A P-39 would have a solid olive drab upper surface. But then the under wing surface says U.S. ARMY, correct for a P-39. Nice painting though.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> P-39 Airacobra of 601 Squadron at Duxford. 601 Squadron was the only English ever armed fighter P-39 between August 1941 and March 1942.
> 
> View attachment 281747


BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE ORIGINAL VINTAGE 1941 PRESS PHOTO WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE ORIGINAL VINTAGE 1941 PRESS PHOTO WW2 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 614728


601














BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA LINE UP RAF NO.601 SQUADRON ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA LINE UP RAF NO.601 SQUADRON ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE LARGE VINTAGE PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## P-39 Expert (Mar 4, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO WW2 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 614729


What's the black dot on the gun bay access door?


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 4, 2021)

P-39 Expert said:


> Actually I believe the brown/green upper surface is from a P-400. A P-39 would have a solid olive drab upper surface. But then the under wing surface says U.S. ARMY, correct for a P-39. Nice painting though.



Brown/green is correct for a P-400 and, yes, a P-39 would have OD upper with NG undersides. However, you're incorrect about the U.S. ARMY script under the wings. That was applied to both P-400s and P-39s. Here's a great colour pic of the former with the text visible (note the RAF serial number on the rear fuselage):

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 4, 2021)

Wow. That's an early pic. By April 1942 the USAAF was painting out the red center of the national insignia in the Pacific.


----------



## warbird51 (Mar 5, 2021)

P-39 Expert said:


> What's the black dot on the gun bay access door?



looks like a vent pipe. This a/c does not have the forward cowl vents as on later variants


----------



## P-39 Expert (Mar 5, 2021)

Right, the forward cowl vents started on the P-39L model. I have since seen the black dot/hole on other P-400s in New Guinea. Still don't know what they are. Probably a vent.


----------



## gkjl (Mar 6, 2021)

Chinese Nationalist pilots take advanced training with 58th FG instructor in the US, 1943.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2021)

Interesting..!


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 6, 2021)

Here are some more RAF Airacobra 1 shots. Note the "line" between the two camo colors; these are brand new aircraft with no weathering or fading seen. 

And yes, we did send P-39's to the Med. I have read a very small amount about their operations there. Also, we had some P-400's left in England when Operation Torch came up and they were suitably configured with external tanks later markings and sent there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2021)

Selfridge Field Michigan Army Air Corps WWII Bell P-39 Airacobra ORIGINAL Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 19, 2021)

Those are P-39C's of the 31st Pursuit Group. They only built 20 P-39C's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## P-39 Expert (Mar 19, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> Those are P-39C's of the 31st Pursuit Group. They only built 20 P-39C's.


Right, and it looks like 14 of them right there.


----------



## special ed (Mar 19, 2021)

Most likely taken same day as the shot on page 2, post 26, AvPix Unlimited thread.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 23, 2021)

Foto Flugzeug Jäger Kennung Flugplatz . | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA CAPT CHARLES TUCKER LT LV ANDREWS ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay

note missing decal on prop

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA US ARMY SCRAMBLE ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA US ARMY FLIGHT COMMANDER ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Apr 3, 2021)

Great shots, are those actually trainers? I do not see any nose guns mounted?


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 3, 2021)

gkjl said:


> Chinese Nationalist pilots take advanced training with 58th FG instructor in the US, 1943.
> View attachment 615006
> View attachment 615007
> View attachment 615008


Many of these same pilots wound up in the PLAAF and became Sabre fodder in Korea.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 3, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA US ARMY FLIGHT COMMANDER ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay
> 
> View attachment 618265
> 
> ...


Hey, I never knew Charlie Sheen was a P39 pilot!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 7, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Glider (Apr 7, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA CAPT CHARLES TUCKER LT LV ANDREWS ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay
> 
> note missing decal on prop
> 
> ...


Or is it a desperate way of resolving the COG problem?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG BELL P-400 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

Bell Aircraft Photograph RP-63 43-11131 | eBay






seller text: This is an 8 x 10 inch photograph published by Bell Air Craft company, showing a group of 13 Army Air Force officer next to a Bell RP-63 43-111131. The RP-63 was a target aircraft called the "Pinball". It was used as target tug aircraft and painted a red color. I think these officers were ferry pilots picking up new aircraft at the factory, notice Flight Officer left side front row.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gkjl (Apr 30, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Many of these same pilots wound up in the PLAAF and became Sabre fodder in Korea.



Not many, very few. Most of these pilots went to Formosa (Taiwan) with Chinese Nationalist AF fight with PLAAF during Taiwan Strait Crisis.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 30, 2021)

gkjl said:


> Not many, very few. Most of these pilots went to Formosa (Taiwan) with Chinese Nationalist AF fight with PLAAF during Taiwan Strait Crisis.


Maybe, according to the official version. My aunt and uncle, who worked for the US Foreign Service in Taipei 1951-54 said that large numbers of American WWII trained Nationalist pilots defected to the PLAAF before and during the evacuation from the mainland, with their aircraft, fed up with Kuomintang corruption and unwilling to leave their families behind.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gkjl (Apr 30, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Maybe, according to the official version. My aunt and uncle, who were in the foreign service in Taipei 1951-54 said that large numbers of American WWII trained Nationalist pilots defected to the PLAAF before and during the evacuation with their aircraft, fed up with Kuomintang corruption and unwilling to leave their families behind.




"large numbers of American WWII trained Nationalist pilots defected to the PLAAF" ------- That's NOT true. Not THAT many.

Please see:
Military Aircraft Defections to China Since 1950

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 30, 2021)

gkjl said:


> "large numbers of American WWII trained Nationalist pilots defected to the PLAAF" ------- That's NOT true. Not THAT many.
> 
> Please see:
> Military Aircraft Defections to China Since 1950


That info is all post-revolution. The mainland revolution and defeat of the Kuomintang happened in 1948-49, and most of the defections happened during that time period, delivering airworthy P51s, B26s, C46s and C47s to the PLAAF.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gkjl (Apr 30, 2021)

XBe02Drvr said:


> That info is all post-revolution. The mainland revolution and defeat of the Kuomintang happened in 1948-49, and most of the defections happened during that time period, delivering airworthy P51s, B26s, C46s and C47s to the PLAAF.




Compare to there are 8 + 1/2 group (21 squadron) of total 936 aircraft of RoCAF, those defeat pilots are really NOT that much.

Total defeat from RoCAF to PLAAF between 1945-1989:

國共/兩岸空軍人員自發性交流--國府篇(1945-1989) @ gkjlai的部落格 :: 痞客邦 ::

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2021)

P-39 AIRACOBRA - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

AH573

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2021)

BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA NO.84 THOMPSON TROPHY AIR RACE WINNER ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2021)

BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA RAF NO.601 SQUADRON ORIGINAL VINTAGE 1941 PRESS PHOTO WW2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2021)

BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA MAGAZINE AMMUNITION LOADING ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 18, 2021)

BELL P-63 KINGACOBRA & P-39 AIRACOBRA FORMATION ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

c1960 Photograph: Bell P-38B – Real Photograph, Liverpool – 5.5” x 3.5” | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2021)




----------



## emu27 (Jun 3, 2021)

For the Navy Bell XFL-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 3, 2021)

It is a nice looking airplane.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2021)

WWII U.S. Air Force Military Air Craft Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Glider (Jul 12, 2021)

Can anyone say what those square blocks are for on the tail?


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 12, 2021)

Bullet hole patches?


----------



## P-39 Expert (Jul 12, 2021)

Some kind of test apparatus. I think the structure below and behind the tail was a spin chute for testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jul 12, 2021)

It looks like a test installation of some sort. The ironmongery on the tail looks like an anti-spin parachute. I'm guessing the boxes on the fin, rudder and tailplane are sensors of some kind...but not sure what. 

Alas, I don't read cyrillic so I'm at a loss to provide anything more positive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 12, 2021)

Thank you all, it certainly looks like a spin chute but the blocks I admit defeat me.


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 12, 2021)

Could be that they were trying to develop a device that would automatically recover the airplane if it spun - or tumbled. The A-7D had something called "Post Stall Gyration" that was not a spin and you would not recover if you applied normal spin recovery techniques. It was proposed to install a sensor that would activate a flap if that condition existed so to allow recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 12, 2021)

Obviously Russian with some old cyrillic typewriter characters, but it appears to read:
"Photo no. 3 - view the installation of the anti-corksscrew parachute and devices"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2021)

The device is housing a ballistic chute for spin testing. I've seen this on other aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 12, 2021)

Yep, but he's talking about the blocks mounted on the stabs.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2021)

The wooden square on the rudder seems to be a kind of a protection against self opening of the round cover there. The second one of the rectangle shape on the fin seems to be either a base for attaching of a sensor or other device like the box with the actuator fixed to to the elevator. Perhaps it was an elevator angle indicator. So it could be a similar to the elevator device but for the rudder.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 12, 2021)

Perhaps the block on the vertical fin is a camera mount to record angle of elevator deflection?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2021)

It is very likely. These seen three pieces like nozzles could be the air pressure sensors as well as blowing outlets with a kind of smoke to see the airflow around the tail.


----------



## special ed (Jul 12, 2021)

Perhaps they are end plates to keep the fin together, the same way plates are used on walls of old buildings, connected with an iron rod to the opposite wall and plate to keep the walls from falling.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2021)

BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA JAY DEMMING THOMPSON TROPHY AIR RACE VINTAGE PHOTO 1947 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA JAY DEMMING THOMPSON TROPHY AIR RACE VINTAGE PHOTO 1947 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2021)

BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL US ARMY AIR CORPS OFFICIAL PHOTO 1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL US ARMY AIR CORPS OFFICIAL PHOTO 1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2021)

WW2 USAAF Rare Color Photo P-39 Airacobra 17246 8x10 Original Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 USAAF Rare Color Photo P-39 Airacobra 17246 8x10 Original Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Baugher; P-39F-1-BE 41-7246 to reclamation at Patterson AAF, OH Nov 13, 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## MIflyer (Oct 12, 2021)

Old classfied ad from a late 40's magazine. "P-39's and P-40's available. $50 each"

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2021)

😥😢😭


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 19, 2021)

Those were 1:1 scale, by the way.


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2021)

MIflyer said:


> Those were 1:1 scale, by the way.



The weathering effect was amazing...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 19, 2021)

How did the panel lines and rivets look?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2021)

The panel lines were wide and deep as the drainage diteches and the rivets looked like the hobnails.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2022)

WWII AAF Photo Negative - Bell P-39 Aircobra "Brooklyn Bum 2nd" w Crew, 82TRS | eBay


Original WWII US Army Air Forces Airplane Photo Negative - Bell P-39 Aircobra Fighter "Brooklyn Bum 2nd" with Crew on Wing (plus a sailor) - 82nd Tac Recon Group. Aircraft Serial Number is 42-19993.



www.ebay.com





Brooklyn Bum 2nd w Crew, 82TRS

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2022)

5th AF

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Frog (Feb 17, 2022)

P-39 Aviation Cadets pamphlet march 1, 1942 :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 18, 2022)

That's just about the only P-39 combat area shot I have seen that does not have the radio equipment behind the cockpit.

By the way, it's almost certainly a P-400, based on the 20MM cannon barrel coming out of the spinner and the RAF color scheme.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 18, 2022)

The giveaway for identifying the P-400 is the high number of exhaust stubs.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

172 crew chief Don Miller














Original World War 2 Snapshot FIGHTER PLANE Crew Chief Don Miller | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original World War 2 Snapshot FIGHTER PLANE Crew Chief Don Miller at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

Original WWII Press Photo AAF P-39 AIRACOBRA FIGHTER Off Assembly Line 950 | eBay


<p>ORIGINAL WWII PHOTO - ORIGINAL TO THE TIME - NOT A COPY, SCAN, OR REPRO</p> <p>QUANTITY: 1 - See the other original WWI & WWII photos that I have listed. </p> <p>ITEM: Original WWII Press Photo of AAF P-39 AIRACOBRA FIGHTER apparently off the assembly line, unknown location.</p> <p>SORRY...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 25, 2022)

Even with the top secret mask on I can tell its a Groundhog

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Feb 25, 2022)

From the other side - January 1940, Bolling Field...

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 25, 2022)

I love shark tails.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 25, 2022)

D
 Dana Bell
Awesome Dana. Experimental camouflage division? I could punish myself with another Hobbycraft 1:48 if I had a bit more colour info

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 25, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> D
> Dana Bell
> Awesome Dana. Experimental camouflage division? I could punish myself with another Hobbycraft 1:48 if I had a bit more colour info



Don’t do it, 
D
 Dana Bell
. If you do, you’re just enabling him. I’m a qualified plastaholics counselor so I know of what I speak!!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2022)

BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA US ARMY SCRAMBLE ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA US ARMY SCRAMBLE ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2022)

Dana Bell said:


> From the other side - January 1940, Bolling Field...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Is this the display that had a camouflaged Airacuda and a 75 mm armed B-18?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Dana Bell (Feb 26, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> D
> Dana Bell
> Awesome Dana. Experimental camouflage division? I could punish myself with another Hobbycraft 1:48 if I had a bit more colour info


(Sorry, Buffnut - I'm an unrepentant enabler!

Hi Fubar,

This was a show for Congress and VIPs to show just how ready we were as war was brewing up in Europe. There are a bunch more outdoors photos showing other aircraft in the Life magazine collections (though I don't have the links) that might give a hint of the colors.

Camouflage responsibility had been at Wright Field, but the Materiel folks balked at Arnold's demand for permanent camouflage finishes, so he transferred the authority to the Air Corps Board at Maxwell in 1939. Maxwell would have been as close to any experimental camouflage division as we had at the time. They were already coming close to OD/Neutral Gray, but the Wright Field colors were what was available in January 1940.

Here are some more pix:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 26, 2022)

Fan-freakin'-tastic Dana




​

 buffnut453
Dear Mark

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 26, 2022)

Agreed!!! Awesome! Saw these before in one of your books IIRC.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2022)

U.S.A.F: BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA ORIGINAL KEYSTONE PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for U.S.A.F: BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA ORIGINAL KEYSTONE PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

c1960 Photograph: Bell P-38B – Real Photograph, Liverpool – 5.5” x 3.5” | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for c1960 Photograph: Bell P-38B – Real Photograph, Liverpool – 5.5” x 3.5” at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

And you can mock all you want. It is still a very good looking plane.

NX61446 P-39Q-BE



















BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA NX61446 P-39Q-BE LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA NX61446 P-39Q-BE LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2022)

Where the fuck did you put my radio and me amour plating??














BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO WW2 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BELL P-39 AIRACOBRA RAF ROYAL AIR FORCE ORIGINAL VINTAGE PRESS PHOTO WW2 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 15, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Where the fuck did you put my radio and me amour plating??
> 
> View attachment 661460
> 
> ...


And what's this bloody heater doing in here?!?!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 15, 2022)

The guy on the far right obviously nicked it!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Where the fuck did you put my radio and me amour plating??
> 
> View attachment 661460
> 
> ...


Behind the prop gearbox, dummy! Didn't you read the Form 337?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> P-39 Airacobra of 601 Squadron at Duxford. 601 Squadron was the only English ever armed fighter P-39 between August 1941 and March 1942.
> 
> View attachment 281747


P-39 Airacobra of 601 Squadron at Duxford. 601 Squadron was the only English ever armed fighter P-39 between August 1941 and March 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2022)

WWII AiraCobra P-39 Airplane Glossy Black & White Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII AiraCobra P-39 Airplane Glossy Black & White Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Mar 22, 2022)

This just in. "The ground crew surrenders to the Groundhog/"

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2022)

Spoiler: Test

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 28, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 662889
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Test
> ...


As a licensed commercial/ATP pilot (uh oh!) with less shop time under my belt than the other guys I was designated "permanent nigger" and had to come in early to tow the planes from the gate down to the hangar at night and stay late to tow them back up in the morning. For that extra duty I was paid at baggage smasher scale rather than mechanics rates. We had an old Gov't Surplus tug like the one in the picture but were towing 45,000 pound Fokker F27s. No complaints, it was better than unemployment.
In addition to the seven "official" errors in the photo, they're using way too short a towing bridle. You've got to give the poor sod in the cockpit riding brakes a little reaction time before the nosegear hits the tug. Our hangar was down in a hollow about twenty five feet lower than the rest of the airport, so towing downhill the tail could easily wag the dog. Snowy or icy nights could be fun.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 28, 2022)

I saw a want ad for baggage handlers at MSP. The first job qualification listed was: be able to show up on time and sober.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 28, 2022)

Do they have to remain sober during the day? A guy who worked in the pulp mill across from our mill used to stop at the liquor store on the way to work and stock up on mini liquor bottles


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 29, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I saw a want ad for baggage handlers at MSP. The first job qualification listed was: be able to show up on time and sober.


*And* read, speak, and understand the English language!
My American Eagle/American Airlines pilot friend was glad to retire when she did, as it was getting hard to talk with ramp rats anywhere in the country (even Bangor Maine!) if you didn't speak Spanish.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Mar 29, 2022)

The C.O. must be a "P-39 expert", i.e. "the most modern aircraft in the world". Has he tried the cockpit heater yet?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 29, 2022)

XBe02Drvr said:


> My American Eagle/American Airlines pilot friend was glad to retire when she did, as it was getting hard to talk with ramp rats anywhere in the country (even Bangor Maine!) if you didn't speak Spanish.



Several years back when our company did heavy maintenance, a whole lot of ex-South African Airways guys were taken on, but it caused a few issues, to the extent that Afrikaans was banned from being spoken on the hangar floor...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 30, 2022)

RAF















WWII: BELL MODEL 14 AIRACOBRA MARK I NO. 601 SQN RAF DUXFORD IWM PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


IWM PHOTOGRAPH. RAF DUXFORD, CAMBRIDGESHIRE. BELL MODEL 14 AIRACOBRA MARK I. NO. 601 SQUADRON.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Frog (Mar 31, 2022)

P-39 Aviation Cadets pamphlet march 1, 1942_ 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 31, 2022)

They certainly do look like a fighter.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Mar 31, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> They certainly do look like a fighter.


Buck Rogers version.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 4, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2022)

P-39Q-25-BE 44-32526

Yarmouth Airfield Nova Scotia

Notice Belly tank














WW2 Bell P-39 Airacobra Aircraft Side View Yarmouth Airfield Nova scotia 4x3inch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Bell P-39 Airacobra Aircraft Side View Yarmouth Airfield Nova scotia 4x3inch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2022)

P-39Q-25-BE 44-32526

Yarmouth Airfield Nova Scotia

Notice Belly tank














WW2 Bell P-39 Airacobra At Yarmouth Airfield Nova Scotia 4 x 3 inches | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Bell P-39 Airacobra At Yarmouth Airfield Nova Scotia 4 x 3 inches at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## XBe02Drvr (Apr 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> P-39Q-25-BE 44-32526
> 
> Yarmouth Airfield Nova Scotia
> 
> ...


Did they forget to swing the compass before it left the factory, or did comrade ferry pilot have a little too much vodka? It's a long way to Alaska/Siberia from there!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 18, 2022)

Same unit, it would appear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 18, 2022)

Those guys all deserve medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Apr 18, 2022)

Medals for surviving the heaters.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2022)

Read the Cobra Chatter page. P-39 expert was right after all ot seems.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Frog (Jun 9, 2022)

P-39 - Aviation Cadet Pamphlet march 1942 - 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Jul 5, 2022)

Picture from Air Services April 1942

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 5, 2022)

Deja by.


----------



## MIflyer (Jul 5, 2022)

From Av Week, March 1943

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

Baugher P-39D-BE 41-6774 to RFC at Ontario, CA May 19, 1945














Org. Photo: P-39 Fighter Plane (#41-6774) on Airfield; 1943 (#1)!!! | eBay


Photo: P-39 Fighter Plane (#41-6774) on Airfield; 1943 (#1)! Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## daveT (Jul 17, 2022)

looking for daytime photos of the machine guns firing

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## daveT (Jul 17, 2022)

looking for photos of the cowl-mounted



machine guns

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2022)

P-39Q-21-BE 44-3926 French














WW2 ~ P-39 Airacobra #43926 ~ French markings ~ XFL-1 Airabonita ~ Original | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 ~ P-39 Airacobra #43926 ~ French markings ~ XFL-1 Airabonita ~ Original at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## special ed (Oct 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> P-39Q-21-BE 44-3926 French
> 
> View attachment 689871
> 
> ...



Appears a success due to installation of a French heater.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Oct 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Captured by Germans, seems to have USA type and colour star.
> 
> View attachment 343713
> View attachment 343714


Does anyone have info on the door graphic? It appears to be a dog or some other 4-legged animal looking back over its shoulder. 
Was that a commonplace for artwork unique to the aircraft/pilot or unit emblems?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Funny Funny:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 8, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 689934​


Is the straw heated?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 8, 2022)

How does this affect CoG?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 8, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Is the straw heated?


It's only a garnish.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## RagTag (Oct 10, 2022)

Dana Bell said:


> (Sorry, Buffnut - I'm an unrepentant enabler!
> 
> Hi Fubar,
> 
> ...


As much as the amazing camo, what really catches my eye is the camo Airacuda center right. Never have seen it that dressed that way, really makes it look much more purposeful than the all silver metal versions usually seen. Too bad it underperformed, it really looks the part what could have been repurposed as a devastating attack craft.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 10, 2022)

I agree about the Airacuda! But what is the other twin further back in the picture? Some version of a B-23?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2022)

B-18? 
D
 Dana Bell


----------



## Dana Bell (Oct 11, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> B-18?
> D
> Dana Bell


That is the B-18 that tested the 75mm gun mount. Tarps cover the breach and the sighting system.

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 11, 2022)

I thought it was in the B-18 or B-23 family thanks for IDing it! In that picture it almost looks to have a flying boat hull under the nose.


----------



## BlackSheep (Oct 13, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Where the fuck did you put my radio and me amour plating??
> 
> View attachment 661460
> 
> ...


This picture makes the cockpit of the P-39 Space Superiority Fighter appear a bit cramped to the point that the addition of a hard flight helmet would cause ergo trouble, much as the case with early jets.



Snautzer01 said:


> WWII AAF Photo Negative - Bell P-39 Aircobra "Brooklyn Bum 2nd" w Crew, 82TRS | eBay
> 
> 
> Original WWII US Army Air Forces Airplane Photo Negative - Bell P-39 Aircobra Fighter "Brooklyn Bum 2nd" with Crew on Wing (plus a sailor) - 82nd Tac Recon Group. Aircraft Serial Number is 42-19993.
> ...


Look at those smiles and tell me that despite everything going on in the world, they weren’t living their Glory Days.. 🫡

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheep (Oct 13, 2022)

P-39 Expert said:


> Some kind of test apparatus. I think the structure below and behind the tail was a spin chute for testing.


I thought it was a wheelie-bar given the difficulty many pilots had taxiing such a high performance platform.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Reluctant Poster (Oct 13, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> From Av Week, March 1943
> 
> View attachment 676370


I like the tagline although I think the P-39 needed a defibrillator more than a pacemaker.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 23, 2022)

Amerikanische Bell P-39 "Airacobra" im Raum Frankfurt am Main, 1945















Orig. Foto USAAF Flugzeug Bell P-39 Airacobra bei FRANKFURT Main 1945 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto USAAF Flugzeug Bell P-39 Airacobra bei FRANKFURT Main 1945 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2022)

TP-39 Q-5 Airacobra Trainer V-99 converted from P-39Q-5-BE 42-20024















Original WW2 Collectible US Photographs for sale | eBay


Get the best deals on Original WW2 Collectible US Photographs when you shop the largest online selection at eBay.com. Free shipping on many items | Browse your favorite brands | affordable prices.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2022)

named Adalay droptank 














Org. Nose Art Photo: P-39 Fighter Plane "ADALAY"!!! | eBay


Nose Art Photo: P-39 Fighter Plane "ADALAY"! Take care. Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Prototype














Bell P-39 Aircobra Original Mitchel Field New York Aviation Photo | eBay


Bell P-39 Aircobra Original Mitchel Field New York Aviation Photo.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> TP-39 Q-5 Airacobra Trainer V-99 converted from P-39Q-5-BE 42-20024
> 
> View attachment 692521
> 
> ...


Something only a mother could love….


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 21, 2022)

BlackSheep said:


> Something only a mother could love….


Yes she would. Look i caught her walking the dog

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

